# Angles?



## sweeper (May 15, 2002)

Two questions:

1:are the first 5 angles relativly universal among FMA systems that use angles?

2:are angles relative to the movement of the arm or relative to the positions of the attacvker and deffender? For example Is a 1 angle always an attack from my right wether I attack left or right? or is an attack from my right with my left hand a number 2 because it's a backhand (and would a righthanded 2 be a left handed 1?).


----------



## Matt Stone (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *Two questions:
> 
> ...



I just started Modern Arnis, but it is my understanding that the angles are those angles for that side, i.e. a #1 is a forehand with the armed hand, #2 a backhand with the armed hand, etc.

I did Pekiti-Tirsia a LONG time ago, and that was what I was taught there as well...

Just my 2 yen.

:samurai:  :tank:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 15, 2002)

Angles #1-5 seem to be similar for most systems, like Modern Arnis, Cabales Serrada, and the 'Inosanto-LaCoste' blend. 

As far as the angles themselves, we train them to be dependent on the movement.  For instance, an angle #1 is typically delivered as a diagonal strike from the upper right to lower left with the right hand.  However, an angle #1 can be delivered with the left hand by simply doing a backhand strike along the same line.  It doesn't matter what hand is doing the strike along the angle, as long as it's being delivered along the same angle.

Damn, I don't think I made a lick of sense.

Cthulhu


----------



## sweeper (May 16, 2002)

It made sence.

It's harder than it looks to make sence explaining that though ;-)


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 16, 2002)

it's not that universal, however, i believe #1 is universal

some (either PT and/or lameco and/or villabrille largusa kali) have 2 and 4 different.

they are but a training device to help training. don't get stuck on the numbers per se.

i've seen/heard of 5 angles, 8 angles, 9 angles, 12 angles, 17, angles, 64 angles, 128 angles, etc. you get the idea. 

just concentrate on the move itself.


----------



## sweeper (May 16, 2002)

yeah I was just curious, actualy I have never been told what other angle numbers are, I just sort of do them, they never realy come up outside of some sort of a combination or a drill so I never have even asked.


----------



## YODA (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickgrappler _
> 
> *it's not that universal, however, i believe #1 is universal
> 
> *



Hi all

Just a quickie - in GM Cacoy Canete's Doce Pares system #1 is a vertical forehand to the top of the head.

His 12 angles are...

ANGLE 1 - Vertical forehand to top of head 
ANGLE 2 - Downward diagonal backhand to right temple 
ANGLE 3 - Downward diagonal forehand to left temple 
ANGLE 4 - Upward diagonal backhand to ribs 
ANGLE 5 - Upward diagonal forehand to ribs 
ANGLE 6 - Horizontal backhand to body 
ANGLE 7 - Horizontal forehand to body 
ANGLE 8 - Backhand to right knee 
ANGLE 9 - Forehand to left knee 
ANGLE 10 - Palm up thrust to right eye 
ANGLE 11 - Palm down thrust to left eye 
ANGLE 12 - Thrust to stomach


----------



## bloodwood (May 19, 2002)

At a recent MARPPIO seminar the Presas family were teaching an advanced set of six angles. They were as follows:

1+2 were forehand and backhand to the head region. (same as basics) 
3&4 were forehand and backhand at groin level (same as basic but lower)
5 was midsection area poke (same as basic)
6 was cover block coming out of #5 and into a crown strike (same as basic #12)

They also still use the 12 basic angles of attack of Modern Arnis.

They also use basic trapping hands but have added an advanced method using Block, Strike (to vital point, in place of a check) and Strike.

I believe Balintawak reverses the sides on strikes 8,9,10 & 11 while the others are the same as the Modern Arnis basic 12.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 9, 2002)

Apparently some styles use the following variation on the basic 5:

1. Diagonal Forehand Down
2. Diagonal Backhand Up
3. Diagonal Forehand Up
4. Diagonal Backhand Down
5. Thrust


----------



## thekuntawman (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *Two questions:
> 
> ...



hi,
#1: the first five hits are usually the to the same place, outside head, inside head, low outside (leg or arm or slash), low inside, and then a poke or downward hit. this is true of many of the visayan/cebuanu styles because of the singko tiro, which is a common hitting pattern. some styles will use a slash or hit, it depends on if you have a stick or a blade weapon. thestick style will use hit to the temples left and right, then hit to the knee or shin left and right, then the top of the head or the collar bone. blade styles will use and "X" pattern, out to in slash down to the neck or arm, in to out downward slash to the neck or arm, upward slash out to in to the arm or side (below the ribs), upward slash in to out to the arm or side, and then the poke or stab to the body or under the chin. they will not really go to the leg for fighting blade to blade. the reason they are different (stick vs blade) is because of the rule stick against bone, steal against muscle and veins. since most popular styles we see here in the US came from the Visayas, then the singko tiro will show up in most of them, but to answer your question the first of five hits are not universal, but most styles i saw are almost the same.

#2: this depends to your teacher and the creator of the style. when i teach a lefty person, his #1 is out to in, so its the opposite of a right handed person.


----------

